# "Good" online christian radio?



## Eoghan (Jan 27, 2009)

Well do you know of any?


----------



## OPC'n (Jan 27, 2009)

no they're all arminian!


----------



## Eoghan (Jan 27, 2009)

surely there is a southern baptist (maybe even two) holding out?


----------



## Jesus is my friend (Jan 27, 2009)

Maybe this will work,it's called Covenant Radio,I have not fully checked it out but the people involved look sound in their Doctrine


Covenant Radio


Grace and Peace to you


----------



## Kim G (Jan 27, 2009)

Are you looking for sermons or music?


----------



## LawrenceU (Jan 27, 2009)

Jesus is my friend said:


> Maybe this will work,it's called Covenant Radio,I have fully checked it out but the people involved look sound in their Doctrine
> 
> 
> Covenant Radio
> ...




Covenant Radio has some good thing on the programming, but they lean toward FV. So, listener beware.


----------



## A5pointer (Jan 27, 2009)

I havn't listened in a while but I always found Family Radio excellent. You just have to tune out when Camping comes on. His old question and answer show was actually very good too. I loved it one time when he fielded the objection of "robots" by saying he could only wish to be a robot for Christ.


----------



## Jesus is my friend (Jan 27, 2009)

LawrenceU said:


> Jesus is my friend said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe this will work,it's called Covenant Radio,I have fully checked it out but the people involved look sound in their Doctrine
> ...



Thanks for the warning on the FV leanings-Good Job!

Grace and Peace


----------



## toddpedlar (Jan 27, 2009)

Jesus is my friend said:


> Maybe this will work,it's called Covenant Radio,I have not fully checked it out but the people involved look sound in their Doctrine
> 
> 
> Covenant Radio
> ...



They have had some excellent guests on of late - Mike Horton, Joel Beeke, Jerry Bridges.


----------



## Tabmke (Jan 27, 2009)

*Podcasts*

I am not sure about online radio, but I find podcasts invaluable. Sproul, Al Mohler, White Horse Inn, Christ the Center, the Reformed Media Review, the Wild Boar News and others are all available via podcast and I profit from them daily (or weekly in some cases). 

Oneplace.com aggregates quite a few podcasts. Not all are reformed, though.


----------



## Grymir (Jan 27, 2009)

Here's a link to all the radio shows that you can find on the Christian Radio's all over America. Renewing Your Mind and White Horse Inn are two really good ones to listen to.

Christian Ministries, Radio, Internet, Listen Free Online, Stations, The Bible, Ministry, Oneplace.com


----------



## toddpedlar (Jan 27, 2009)

It would be nice if there was a 24-7 streaming source that had sermons, teaching programs, psalms, etc. (there used to be - New Geneva Radio - but unfortunately they had to stop streaming). Unfortunately to get good teaching you do have to go piecemeal and grab podcasts...which isn't too bad. I just like hitting the 'play' button at random times of the day and know that I'll be listening to something good.


----------



## Josiah (Jan 27, 2009)

I really enjoy the White Horse Inn and  The Reformed Forum.


----------



## Scott1 (Jan 27, 2009)

BBN

has very good programming and music. It is broadly evangelical, fundamentalist with about 1/2 Bible teaching and 1/2 traditional Christian music. The station operates on a biblical model, with no commercials and has been a great blessing for many years.


----------



## Tim (Jan 28, 2009)

Welcome to Redeemer Broadcasting, Inc. - The Christian Radio Network

FM station from NY state. Teaching and music (no CCM).

-----Added 1/28/2009 at 06:56:24 EST-----

Old Fashioned Christian Music Radio

This one is also "no CCM". Some hymns might be Arminian...I don't know for sure.


----------



## Heldveld (Jan 28, 2009)

Pirate Christian Radio - Pietists Beware!

I enjoy Fighting for the Faith and have found Issues Etc. to be good as well. Have not listened to any of the other programs they broadcast.


----------

